# Graphics Contest #40 - Addison



## jessamica8

*RULES:*

Blending or any other graphics tricks are allowed. 

Addison must remain the focus of the graphic. 

The picture must not exceed 450x600 in pixel size (easier for everyone to see and will not stretch people's browsers). 

Use either jpg or gif format so they all show when linked. 

When submitting, please use your catforum photo gallery. Then there are no issues if your host goes down for a little while during the voting period. If they're all in the same gallery, then they'll all show up, or they all won't. 

Submissions will be accepted until July 2nd, 10am. 

Up to 15 entires will be taken, so if 15 are recieved before the ending time then the voting will start early. 

One submission per user. 

The winner of the competition picks the subject (and theme if they want one) for the next competition. 

Users may not win two competitions in a row - they may enter the next competition for practise, but the entry will not be included in the voting. 

Competitions are open to entrants of all ages and abilities. 

Entrants will not solicit votes under any circumstances. Encouraging members to join the forum in order to vote for a particular entry will be considered cheating and in such instances the entry will be disqualified. 

Users and entrants should remain respectful of their own and other entries at all times.

Addison:


----------



## marie73

Oh, Jessica, what a great choice! :angel


----------



## morea

what a beautiful kitty! I am sure that there will be some great entries!


----------



## Megan1216

Good choice, Jessica!


----------



## Megan1216

Here's My Entry:


----------



## Jeanie

That's your best so far, Megan.


----------



## Megan1216

Thank you very much, Jeanie. I kinda thought so myself.


----------



## jessamica8

Lovely Megan! I really like the way the stars shine in particular.


----------



## marie73

It's beautiful, Megan.


----------



## Megan1216

Thank you, Jessica & Marie!


----------



## DesnBaby

Yeah, it looks good Megan  , but I think you should maybe crop where the butt is :wink: ?


----------



## Megan1216

DesnBaby said:


> Yeah, it looks good Megan  , but I think you should maybe crop where the butt is :wink: ?


 Thanks Des. Yes, I should probably do something like that.


----------



## DesnBaby

You're welcome, are you going to change it?


----------



## Megan1216

I don't think so.


----------



## DesnBaby

Too bad, I think it would look better that way, but its your choice.


----------



## Gypsy Girl

Wow, Megan, that's really nice!  
Here's my contribution. Still working on blending and general fuzziness as you can see.










I wish I didn't have to mirror image him, but it looked funny the other way around.


----------



## marie73

Wow, Kate! That brought tears to my eyes. So lovely. :angel


----------



## Megan1216

Kate, thanks! 

That's really pretty!


----------



## jessamica8

That's very sweet Gypsy Girl! I really like it!


----------



## DesnBaby




----------



## dmcwlvssr

all are BEAUTIFUL! this will be a tough choice! :wink:


----------



## Jeanie

These are lovely. I hope to see more!


----------



## kitkat

You guys are so talented! Keep the entries coming, I'm enjoying all the artwork


----------



## Gypsy Girl

Thanks everybody!

Des, that's so neat. I really like the wings.


----------



## Heather102180




----------



## Jeanie

Very nice, Heather!


----------



## Gypsy Girl

Cool, Heather!


----------



## DesnBaby

Thanks Kate!


----------



## Megan1216

Very pretty Heather!  What program did you use for that?

These entries are very lovely and heartwarming. I'm sure it makes Jessie happy!


----------



## marie73




----------



## Heather102180

Thank Meaghan. I used Adobe Photoshop 7.0.


----------



## Jeanie

The contest is now closed. I hope those who missed it will enter the next one! Watch for the voting thread tonight. Good luck to all.


----------

